# Schools in english in valencia area



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello,..i will like to know which are the best schools in or closed to Valencia city,..
we decide Valencia and now we looking for a secondary school ,..my son will be 7th grade in september ,..thanks a lot ,please help me to make up my mind,..
regards Dan


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know the area I'm afraid, but most of the international schools are gonna be good, so you could try googling "international schools in Valencia" and then visiting a few??

I dont know what the Spanish state schools are like, I would imagine there would be some English speaking children in them, so maybe ask around when you go there???

Jo xx


----------



## gtaontario (Jun 2, 2009)

*valencia schools*



jojo said:


> I dont know the area I'm afraid, but most of the international schools are gonna be good, so you could try googling "international schools in Valencia" and then visiting a few??
> 
> I dont know what the Spanish state schools are like, I would imagine there would be some English speaking children in them, so maybe ask around when you go there???
> 
> Jo xx


thanks,..we mail to few of them ,but we just try to find out any personal opinion and maybe somebody experience ,..thanks again


----------

